# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  اذا ضاع منك شي ادع بهذا الدعاء

## ياحبي للكويت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم أخواتي في الله

بندش في الموضوع...

يا كثر ما ننسى ... و يا كثر ما تضيع اغراضنا

بس من قد جربت هذا الدعاء

عن تجربة لي سبحان الوحد الأحد ما تدعينه إلا و بإذن الله تجدينه 

ولو كان بأصعب الأماكن ههه

وهذا الدعاء نقلته لكم للفائدة

ولكن هنا شيء مهم

لابد من التوكل واليقن والإخلاص لله





الدعاء







لقد كان سلفنا الصالح إذا ضاع لهم شيء يرددون هذا الدعاء .." اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه اجمع علي ضالتي "

وقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قريبا من هذا وقال " إن هذا الدعاء مجرب في رد الضالة " .
فقد كان لجعفر الخلدي فص ، فوقع يوما في دجلة وكان عنده دعاء مجرب للضالة ترد ، فدعا به ، فوجد الفص في أوراق كان يتصفحها .

قال القشيري : سمعت أبا حاتم يقول سمعت نصر السراج يقول : إن ذلك الدعاء هو ( يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه ، اجمع علي ضالتي ) 

قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله : وقد جربت هذا الدعاء فوجدته نافعا ، سببا لوجود الضالة على قرب غالبا وأنه لم ينخرم .

وقد سمعت شيخنا أبا البقاء يقول نحو ذلك ، وهو علمنيه أولا .
[ بستان العارفين للإمام النووي ] 

وعن جعفر الخلدي قال ودعت أبا الحسن المزين الصغير فقلت له : زودني شيئا .
فقال لي : إذا ضاع منك شيء أو أردت أن يجمعالله بينك وبين انسان فقل : يا جامع الناس 
ليوم لا ريب فيه – إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد – اجمع بيني وبين كذا .

فإن الله تعالى يجمع بينك وبين ذلك الشيء أو ذلك الإنسان .
قال : فما دعوت بها في شيء إلا استجيب لي .
[ حياة الحيوان الكبرى ] 

وقد ذكر شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية قريبا من هذا وقال إن هذا الدعاء مجرب في رد الضالة .
المصدر : [صفحات مشرقة من حياة السابقين ] 



هذا والصلاة والسلام على خاتم المرسلين 

ولا تنسوني من خالص دعائكم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## مايخونك قلبي

الله يجزاك خير حبيبتي

----------


## أم العنود9

جزاج الله كل خييييييير

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*


مشكوره اختيــهـ 

 
*

----------


## dream-land

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الشوق للجنان

بارك الله فيك يأخيه ولكن هذا من المواضيع الخاطئه والتي لا تجوز والله أعلم 

وإليك الرابط يشرح لك أكثر حفظك الله

http://www.islam2all.com/dont/dont/latnshor/82.html

----------


## Nْ 7

جزاك الله خير

----------


## حصووووووه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## !! miss you

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كوين فاشن

*يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه ، اجمع علي ضالتي*

فوني منصررررق واتمنى اللي صارقتنه يرده لي ="(

----------


## the quean

يزاج الله خير الغالية

مشكورة اختي ... انا اذكر امي المرحومه كانت دوم تقوله يوم يضيع عنا شي ... الله يرحمها و يغمد روحها الجنه

----------


## القلب مشغول

يزااااج ربي الف خير

----------


## ورد الجنه

جزاج الله كل خييييييير

----------


## مناااتي

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ندووش

يزاج الله خير

----------


## salamaaaaa

تسلمين

----------

